# Things I have noticed about TPF...



## jwbryson1 (Oct 31, 2012)

1.  Mishele just changed her avatar...

2.  Bitter does not come around as often as he used to.  Maybe too many "likes" got to him...

3.  Trevor has been a no-show lately...

4.  Derrell is like the mailman.  No matter the rain, the snow or the ice, he's a regular poster...

5.  The more often you put one of these :mrgreen: in your posts, the more "likes" you get...

6.  MissCream no esta aqui...

7.  The Traveler is busy a lot--not much time to post...

8.  I waste a lot of time here....

EDIT:  Sparky gets a lot of chicks!  :heart:

That is all.  :mrgreen:


----------



## ronlane (Oct 31, 2012)

Interesting observation. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pgriz (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, you put in two mrgreen, so there's at least one "like" in there, right?


----------



## 412 Burgh (Oct 31, 2012)

and 412 Burgh is struggling in Organic Chemistry in College... :thumbdown:


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> ..........EDIT:  Sparky gets a lot of chicks!  :heart:.........



And I do it by posting pix of little things.


----------



## mishele (Oct 31, 2012)

lol So I did.
Trevor and Bitter have been on vacation. :mrgreen:


----------



## sm4him (Oct 31, 2012)

9. Charlie (cgipson) has been strangely quiet lately. 
10. MLeek is one incredibly busy, helpful person.
11. sm4him is online far, far too often to really be leading a productive *real* life.

Edit: sparky just ROCKS!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 31, 2012)

...and Bent is just an all around awesome person and an undeniably precious gift to all of society.


----------



## mishele (Oct 31, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> ...and Bent is just an all around awesome person and an undeniably precious gift to all of society.


I was just going to post that!! Beat me to it!


----------



## camz (Oct 31, 2012)

I also noticed the Class of 2009 population is dwindling down...is TPF not retaining their member inventory after 3 years?


----------



## mishele (Oct 31, 2012)

13. invisible is a photography god.
14. c.cloudwalker has been gone for way too long.


----------



## Overread (Oct 31, 2012)

*writes down the names of everyone not mentioning site mods -- in a little black book!!!*


----------



## camz (Oct 31, 2012)

*missing Kundalini's neked self portraits


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 31, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> 1.  Mishele just changed her avatar...
> 
> 2.  Bitter does not come around as often as he used to.  Maybe too many "likes" got to him...
> 3.  Trevor has been a no-show lately...
> ...



I look at a lot of pictures, even edit a bunch but I find that my initial response is often along the lines of: "What are you thinking?  Don't you even look at your picture and compare it to something that is good? This is a goddam art not a technical attempt to squeeze the individuality and life out of every person in your field of view. Your picture makes me want to hunt you down, take your cameras and break your shutter finger."

and rather than further descend into a blithering rant, I just delete my response and go take some Tylenol.

I want to see natural beauty, nicely caught with some wonder and mystery.

Lew


----------



## jhodges10 (Oct 31, 2012)

15. I love the mods!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 31, 2012)

412 Burgh said:


> and 412 Burgh is struggling in Organic Chemistry in College... :thumbdown:




Dude, didn't we all?  My sister, a brilliant M.D., Ph.D. type, majored in Organic Chem in college.  Honors graduate from Rice University.  That's just sick.  

She can't dance though!  :mrgreen:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 31, 2012)

16.  Buckster takes the best photos.

EDIT:  17.  Kundalini will Kick Yer Ass!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 31, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> 4.  Derrell is like the mailman.  No matter the rain, the snow or the ice, he's a regular poster...



One thing that I've noticed that only about 1 in 10 people ever spell my name correctly...even though it's "right there." But then, there are about eight different ways to spell my first name...mine is an old family spelling of the name, which is from Old English... it's D e r r e l.


----------



## Overread (Oct 31, 2012)

I normally get it all right but its the second to last letter that always gets me. Probably because I only ever read it instead of hearing it. Derrel, Derral - heck accent differences could even confuse the matter further.


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 31, 2012)

Derrel said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 4. Derrell is like the mailman. No matter the rain, the snow or the ice, he's a regular poster...
> ...



 Derrell, I'm sure that just ticks you off


----------



## terri (Oct 31, 2012)

Derrel said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 4.  Derrell is like the mailman.  No matter the rain, the snow or the ice, he's a regular poster...
> ...


I hear ya clucking, Big Chicken.....Terri is also one of those names that seems to invite creative spelling...especially for a girl!     :razz:


----------



## jake337 (Oct 31, 2012)

16.  Where's Alpha?  He's been MIA since the broncolor post.


----------



## terri (Oct 31, 2012)

jake337 said:


> 16.  Where's Alpha?  He's been MIA since the broncolor post.


hmm.    Good question.    He's been a member here for years, and has left for periods of time before but always shows back up.    I'm imagining that life has temporarily gotten in the way.


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 31, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Mishele just changed her avatar...
> ...



In other words totally normal rational expectations.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 31, 2012)

Derrel said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 4.  Derrell is like the mailman.  No matter the rain, the snow or the ice, he's a regular poster...
> ...



So do you say it "Dur ell" or the N.A. common "Dare ell" ?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 31, 2012)

terri said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



Judi with an I not a Y, I feel yer pain!  :hugs:


----------



## mishele (Oct 31, 2012)

Michele or Michelle
I'm a Michele.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> Michele or Michelle
> I'm a Michele.



You think that's bad?  My neighbor's grand-daughter is JoreJah.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 31, 2012)

480sparky said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Michele or Michelle
> ...




I graduated from high school with a Candy Kande, Terrell Bull (say it aloud) and a Michael Hunt (he went by Mike).  Eek.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 31, 2012)

My name is spelled, b e n t, but it's pronounced honorificabilitudinitatibus.


----------



## Yantropov (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## JClishe (Nov 1, 2012)

camz said:


> I also noticed the Class of 2009 population is dwindling down...is TPF not retaining their member inventory after 3 years?



I'm still here. I lurk regularly but don't post all that much.


----------



## mishele (Nov 1, 2012)

Who all is in the 2009 club....=)


----------



## sm4him (Nov 1, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...




I went to high school with a girl named Gaye Barr.  It was a LONG time ago, and probably when her parents actually NAMED her, the one and only meaning for "Gay" was "happy, bright and cheerful." Unfortunately for her, the world changed a good deal between the time she was born and her high school days.

My only problem with "Sharon" tends to be people who hear it wrong and want to spell it "Sherri" or "Sherry."  Only my daddy called me that, and then it was "Shari."  
But then I married and went from being a nice, easy "Burke" to a "Monett"--you'd think the only way people would screw that up is to spell it like the artist, but you'd be wrong. Turns out, there are a myriad of ways to totally mess that name up.
Also turns out, that was the LEAST of the reasons why I shouldn't have gotten married... :lmao:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 1, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I went to high school with a girl named Gaye Barr.




.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 1, 2012)

.

I made a thread. That's something I am surprised you didn't notice.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 1, 2012)

I went to college with 'Bathsheba Finkelstein' and Hadassah Katzenellenbogen.
Lest you scoff, I found two places where these people's names appear on the web.


----------



## .SimO. (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol.  This thread was a good chuckle during my crappy day.  I do enjoy this site very much.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 1, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


Try mine on for size MLee instead of Emily. People say Lee. The whole thing is a nightmare. Mommy's reasoning and all.


----------



## ClickAddict (Nov 1, 2012)

sm4him said:


> .....Also turns out, that was the LEAST of the reasons why I shouldn't have gotten married... :lmao:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 1, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> .
> 
> I made a thread. That's something I am surprised you didn't notice.




Ha! I actually did notice (seriously---I did) but I left it off my list because I was left off your goodbye list.  Sorry, Charlie.

How's retirement been treating you?


----------



## Rick58 (Nov 1, 2012)

mishele said:


> Who all is in the 2009 club....=)



I would like to be, Are you still accepting applications?


----------



## shefjr (Nov 1, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:
			
		

> Ha! I actually did notice (seriously---I did) but I left it off my list because I was left off your goodbye list.  Sorry, Charlie.
> 
> How's retirement been treating you?



I noticed he responded yesterday to someone's thread also. That was actually one of the first things I thought I would see on this list. Lol


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 1, 2012)

shefjr said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Truth be told, I'm just busting his cajones.  I was going to post something about him on my "list" but I could not recall his screen name, so I skipped him.  That, dear friends, you can take to the bank...:mrgreen:


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2012)

(lays in the shadows, watching with interest)


----------



## yerlem (Nov 1, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...




Cojones. Cajones is drawers.


EDIT::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 1, 2012)

someday I will make a list!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 1, 2012)

yerlem said:


> Cojones. Cajones is drawers.
> 
> 
> EDIT::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




Well, I busted those too!  :blushing:


----------



## tirediron (Nov 2, 2012)

terri said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > 16. Where's Alpha? He's been MIA since the broncolor post.
> ...


Who told him he could have one of those?????


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



Maybe he says it the same way Charles Barkley says "terrible."    Derrel'ble...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bump....


----------



## amolitor (Jun 6, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Bump....



If you're this bored, why don't you make yourself useful. Go get me a beer, and maybe buy GE for me or somethin'


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 6, 2013)

:mrgreen:


----------



## ratssass (Jun 6, 2013)

amolitor said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bump....
> ...




...i'll get it......yeah,i'm bored


----------

